# Great weekend of catching



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We killed it all weekend. It started in the canal with mullet jumping in the. Boat and then being thrown in the live well. Seems that was an omen for a great fishing weekend.

Left the dock around 8am Saturday morning with my Dad, girlfriend and buddy Scott headed south wanted to try high speed jigging for the first time and needless to say we put a killing on lesser amberjack, grouper, ARS, beeliners and huge trigger fish. I have never seen one caught over 10 lbs and we caught two right under and one over 10 lbs.... First spot we put enough fish in the boat to make me happy for the day. We pulled up dropped down bam my girlfriends hooked up monster trigger, next drop bam my dad hooks up a nig gag, next thing you know for two hours every line in the water in hooked up. Multiple triple and quadruple hookups.... We have already caught all of our target species So we headed south again and switched structure type looking for some greater AJs and landed more large triggers and several 18+ lb ARS. No greater AJ but more lesser and a few more bliners. At this point we could've called it a day but I still didn't have my greater AJ so we ran north east to yellow gravel and knocked out a good 35 lb AJ and called it a day....
I couldn't have been happier fishing on my boat with my dad and catching fish the entire day non stop. If felt good to say the least. 

So Sunday morning looks crappy and we decide not to run out until noon. Now I have my sister nephew girlfriend and buddy Phil and one of his older boys. We run to the closest spot from Saturday and repeat of Saturday... The kids loved it... Nothing like the feeling of putting kids on lots and lots of fish. Everyone had a great time and those kids are surely hooked for life after today. I will post some pics tomorrow...

Just a side note I spent a lot of time reading and asking questions over the winter and only fished spots and used techniques I put together from past experience mixed with advice from here and every single thing we did worked to absolute perfection. We lost some jigs and leaders but that happens. Special side note for Chris from SAMs he pointed me in the right direction on some gear including some jigs that I would never have bought but DAMN the uglier the jig the better they worked.......


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

You mind sharing what jigs you used and which ones caught what fish? Thanks


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report ashcreek, sounds like you and crew had a great time, send me a note if still want to do the rigging thing with Chris, will be home shortly but only for two weeks, let me know.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work on some lifetime memories.
any happy snaps?

catch 'em up.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

More pics


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a fun fun trip. Thats a great almaco. Great job all around. Although I have never met Chris, he sure does his part to help others out and points them in the right direction for sure. My hats off to both of you.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice box of fish! id be happy with that for sue!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

That trigger my dad is holding was wider than my 105qt yeti i have never in my life seen one anywhere close to that big. Definitely over 10 lbs


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice triggers. Garbage can lids!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

FYI I just looked up the name of the jigs that worked best for us all weekend Williamson Ebi jigs!!!! If anyone knows where I can buy more please let me know as that is now my favorite lure on the jigging market!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! I'm glad you did well with the "uglies"!

I should have more of those jigs. If not, I'll get more in by Friday


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks chris those things are great.... i should've taken more oics of the kids we took out sunday they had a blast.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice box of fish. Glad ya killed em. Be careful with those jigs. That stuff is addictive. Before you know it, you will be waking up at night snatching and jerking.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Toooooo late joey i already need a twelve step program


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a fun time was had by one and all...those are some stud triggers !


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great trip. those are some wierd looking jigs sure looks like they work well. here is a site i found that sells them http://burnsfishingsupplies.com/catalogs/catalog.asp?prodid=5205290&showprevnext=1. I am going to have to try some too.

Sorry Chris i didnt see that you was selling them local. what color is working? how can i buy some from you


----------

